# Croc has a go at a camper



## Stuart (Apr 27, 2016)

Frankly the guy is a muppet. Camping within 15m of a waters edge and not expecting anything is a Darwin Awards category. 

http://www.ntnews.com.au/news/north...n/news-story/af356734dddc4363bab7fd1bb83cb8e4


----------

